# Kubuntu extrem langsam auf Sony VAIO VGN-A617M



## OneForTheTreble (22. Mai 2019)

Kurze Frage an die Kubuntianer unter euch.

Ich habe mir kürzlich für günstiges Geld einen gebrauchten Laptop gekauft (Sony VAIO VGN-A617M). Er ist wirklich schick anzusehen, hat ein riesiges, gut ausgeleuchtetes Display. Natürlich ist er schon etwas älter, aber das tut an sich nichts zur Sache.. Immerhin lief damals Windows XP und Vista auf dem Gerät (32-Bit).

Nun habe ich zum ersten Mal zu Linux gewechselt, bin mir aber nicht sicher, weshalb alles so ruckelig und langsam von Statten geht.

Der PC besitzt 2 Gigabyte an RAM. Davon scheint er schon knapp 1,8 GB für das Betriebssystem zu verbrauchen. YouTube-Videos laufen im Firefox sehr ruckelig ab, das Laden kostet schon Überwindung (sowohl mich, als auch den Laptop).

Kann ich irgendwo prüfen, ob der RAM genügt? Ob irgendwo ein Speicherfresser im Hintergrund läuft oder ob die RAM-Riegel einfach nur falsch gekauft/eingebaut worden sind? Natürlich ist der Laptop von 2005, aber ich war selbst von einem Laptop anno 2003 bessere Performance gewohnt. Und unter Linux hatte ich mehr erwartet. Selbst das Tippen in LibreOffice erfolgt mit Verzögerung vom Tastendruck bis zur Anzeige auf dem Monitor...

Ich muss dazu sagen, obwohl der Laptop maximal 2048 MB RAM verträgt, hat es der Verkäufer irgendwie geschafft, da 2,5 GB reinzuverfrachten. Könnte es daran liegen? Wird ein PC langsamer, wenn man ihn mit zu viel RAM betreibt, wofür er gar nicht ausgelegt ist?

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe und einen gemütlichen Nachmittag in die Runde!


----------



## DOcean (22. Mai 2019)

2GB RAM sind für ein heutiges OS echt knapp... auch für ein Linux... vorallem wenn sie auf KDE setzen...

Vlt mal ein schlankeres Linux probieren? -> Lubuntu | The official Lubuntu home z.B. oder andere...


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (22. Mai 2019)

OneForTheTreble schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Kubuntianer unter euch.
> 
> Nun habe ich zum ersten Mal zu Linux gewechselt, bin mir aber nicht sicher, weshalb alles so ruckelig und langsam von Statten geht.
> Der PC besitzt 2 Gigabyte an RAM. Davon scheint er schon knapp 1,8 GB für das Betriebssystem zu verbrauchen. YouTube-Videos laufen im Firefox sehr ruckelig ab, das Laden kostet schon Überwindung (sowohl mich, als auch den Laptop).
> Ich muss dazu sagen, obwohl der Laptop maximal 2048 MB RAM verträgt, hat es der Verkäufer irgendwie geschafft, da 2,5 GB reinzuverfrachten. Könnte es daran liegen?



Die Leistung deines Laptop's reicht nicht aus für KDE.

Versuche es mal mit einer Lightweight Distro
10 Best Lightweight Linux Distributions for Older Computers in 2019 [With System Requirements]


----------



## airXgamer (22. Mai 2019)

Probiere es mal mit MX18:
MX Linux – Midweight Simple Stable Desktop OS
Das ist eine recht kleine und "leichte" Distribtion. MX16 habe ich hier auf einem Asus EEE Notebook (1CPU Kern, 1GB RAM) recht flüssig laufen (MX18 hab ich nicht getestet, da das Notebook nicht mehr genutzt wird). MX18 läuft auf meinem Dell E7240 sehr flüssig, aber der spielt auch in einer anderen Leistungsklasse.


----------



## OneForTheTreble (24. Mai 2019)

Ich habe soeben mal Ubuntu Budgie installiert. Mal schauen, wie es sich schlägt. Mit der Live-CD war ich schon mal beeindruckt, wie flüssig(er) es im Vergleich zu Ubuntu lief. Auch YouTube war fast schon erträglich...


----------



## D3N$0 (24. Mai 2019)

Ansonsten kannst du dir auch mal Manjaro-xfce anschauen, habe ich zur Zeit auf einem alten Dell D830 laufen und bin von der Performance begeistert


----------



## Arkintosz (24. Mai 2019)

Ich schließe mich an. KDE ist mit Gnome eine Oberfläche, die voll reinhaut. KDE ist, würde ich mal behaupten, reicher an Features als der Windows-Desktop. Wahrscheinlich sogar der anpassungsfähigste und "coolste" überhaupt.
Wahrscheinlich ist, dass KDE in Gaming-Benchmarks nur deshalb mithalten kann, weil es eine besondere Art und Weise hat, Vollbildanwendungen exklusive Rechte über die Hardware zu gewähren.

Aber es wäre einer der letzten Desktops, die ich benutzen würde, aus zwei Gründen:
1. Er ist meiner Meinung nach langsam, weil Schwergewicht
2. Er ist meiner Meinung nach instabil, und ich habe KDE eigentlich noch nie richtig stabil erlebt.

Deshalb nutze ich sogar etwas deutlich spartanischeres als KDE - am liebsten sogar das reine Terminal. Aber ich kann LXDE, XFCE und  Mate als Desktopumgebungen an Endnutzer mit leistungsschwachen Systemen empfehlen. (z.B. Lubuntu, Xubuntu...)


----------



## colormix (25. Mai 2019)

OneForTheTreble@

Langsam ? mal nach einem Tool Suchen Driver oder so ähnlich da   oben rechts in den Einstellungen nach HDD Cache suchen das immer  Linux deaktiviert  ist, das einschalten .

Speicher belegt wird ?    sollte der Taksmanger anzeigen. 

Linux 64  Bit auf meinem 8 GB PC 252/300    MB   nur,
der hat einen Älteren  Q8300  es ist rasend schnell ,
Ältere  64 Bit  LB 18.4 Version .

2 GB war schon zu XP Zeiten etwas wenig wenn man mit dem PC viel machen will, ich würde das    mindestens  auf 4 GB aufrüsten , 
Ältere gebrauchte Ram Riegel bekommt man sicherlich  noch zu kaufen .

OneForTheTreble@
IN DEINEM FALL : ein 
Ressourcenschonendes Linux verwenden .

ich habe von Linux keine Ahnung sind  die wenigen Erfahrungen die ich habe ,
wenn ich in  diesen Computer  Foren mal was Frage  treffe ich stets  auf Leute mit noch weniger  Ahnung,
 ist hier auch das falsche Forum für so was hier sind nur Windows Nutzer ,
man hat  hier auch  noch nicht mitbekommen das dem Ein oder anderem das Linux interessiert .



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst du dir auch mal Manjaro-xfce anschauen, habe ich zur Zeit auf einem alten Dell D830 laufen und bin von der Performance begeistert



Was dein Manjaro Linux am Ram Speicher zieht  ist wohl eine zu schwere Frage die du nicht Beantworten kannst ?
Bei meiner Linux  Version  war es   nur man glaubt es  kaum nur ein Maus klick .
Falls du so ein Manjaro Linux  Experte bist erzähl mal was drüber haben vielleicht  auch die Leser was von .


----------



## Bunkasan (25. Mai 2019)

@Colormix: Lass es doch einfach sein, deine Ahnungslosigkeit, Lernresistenz, Arroganz und mangelnde kognitive Fähigkeiten einfach Sätze zu verstehen in Themen unter Beweis zu stellen, wo User Hilfe suchen. 

@OneForTheTreble:

Wenn du mit Budgie nicht schon glücklich geworden bist, siehe:



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich an. KDE ist mit Gnome eine Oberfläche, die voll reinhaut. KDE ist, würde ich mal behaupten, reicher an Features als der Windows-Desktop. Wahrscheinlich sogar der anpassungsfähigste und "coolste" überhaupt.
> Wahrscheinlich ist, dass KDE in Gaming-Benchmarks nur deshalb mithalten kann, weil es eine besondere Art und Weise hat, Vollbildanwendungen exklusive Rechte über die Hardware zu gewähren.
> 
> Aber es wäre einer der letzten Desktops, die ich benutzen würde, aus zwei Gründen:
> ...



Und Colormix einfach ignorieren.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (25. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Langsam ? mal nach einem Tool Suchen Driver oder so ähnlich da   oben rechts in den Einstellungen nach HDD Cache suchen das immer  Linux deaktiviert  ist, das einschalten .
> Speicher belegt wird ?    sollte der Taksmanger anzeigen.



Hast Du dir überhaupt die Specs von dem Notebook angeschaut?  Bei diesem Notebook sollte entweder Vanilla Arch oder eine diverse Lightweight Distro passen.



colormix schrieb:


> Was dein Manjaro Linux am Ram Speicher zieht  ist wohl eine zu schwere Frage die du nicht Beantworten kannst ?



Jeder Linux Prozess zieht Ram wie es benötigt. 



colormix schrieb:


> ich habe von Linux keine Ahnung sind  die wenigen Erfahrungen die ich habe ,
> wenn ich in  diesen Computer  Foren mal was Frage  treffe ich stets  auf Leute mit noch weniger  Ahnung,
> ist hier auch das falsche Forum für so was hier sind nur Windows Nutzer ,
> man hat  hier auch  noch nicht mitbekommen das dem Ein oder anderem das Linux interessiert .



Man hat Dir alles versucht zu erklären doch es scheiterte kläglich an deiner Umsetzung. Und hör auf die Nutzer in diesem Forum mit Deiner abwertenden Art zu Beleidigen.


----------



## Teacup (25. Mai 2019)

OneForTheTreble schrieb:


> Auch YouTube war fast schon erträglich...



Nur als Hinweis:
Gerade bei älterer Hardware und Linux / Win10 muss man schauen welcher Codec verwendet wird. Ältere Hardware kann VP9 über HTML5 von Youtube nicht beschleunigen, gleichzeitig ist aber nicht unbedingt der h264 Codec dabei, sodass die ungünstige Kombination HTML5 + CPU-Decoding genutzt wird. Wäre evtl. sinnig das auf deinem Notebook kurz zu prüfen und bei Bedarf h264 nachträglich einzurichten und in YT entsprechend immer zu verwenden.




Arkintosz schrieb:


> 2. Er ist meiner Meinung nach instabil, und ich habe KDE eigentlich noch nie richtig stabil erlebt.



Hatte eine Zeit lang auch häufiger mal Probleme mit KDE, nutze jetzt aber schon eine ganze Weile Tumbleweed, Leap und Manjaro mit KDE und hatte nie irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten, die Situation scheint sich gebessert zu haben.


----------



## colormix (26. Mai 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> @Colormix: Lass es doch einfach sein, deine Ahnungslosigkeit, Lernresistenz, Arroganz und mangelnde kognitive Fähigkeiten einfach Sätze zu verstehen in Themen unter Beweis zu stellen, wo User Hilfe suchen.
> 
> @OneForTheTreble:
> 
> ...



Du benutzt doch selber kein Linux  nimmst  dir das  Recht raus andere maß regeln zu wollen  ohne überhaupt Ahnung davon zu haben  so passiert wohl nur in Windows Foren ? 
es könnte   könnte auch nicht selber weiß man es nicht so genau ?

ich hatte eben meinen  Linux PC  Q8300 an,
CPU Last  ~0 , 1   bis ~3 %  online Aktivieren, 
 ca. 11 Taps geöffnet im Firefox,
Email Programm Aktiv , Software  Center Aktiv installieren/deinstallieren von Programmen, 
ging   Speicher  Verbrauch auf  nur knappe 1 GB hoch .

Die HW vom  TE ist schwächer als meine Q8300   , wenn bei mir nur mit 1 bis 3 % Ausgelastet  ist   wird es bei schwächerer HW CPU vielleicht 10 oder 20 % nur sein  ,   
das LB Linux 18.4 ist sehr  Ressourcenschonend und schnell   PC rennt damit wie sch*u schneller als so mach ein Neuer Windows 10 PC mit  Neuere HW .

Vorher war auf diesem PC Vista 64 Home drauf, 
das Linux 64 jetzt ist deutlich sparsamer  und schneller als das Vista davor war .


----------



## Bunkasan (26. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Du benutzt doch selber kein Linux  nimmst  dir das  Recht raus andere maß regeln zu wollen  ohne überhaupt Ahnung davon zu haben  so passiert wohl nur in Windows Foren ?
> es könnte   könnte auch nicht selber weiß man es nicht so genau ?
> 
> ich hatte eben meinen  Linux PC  Q8300 an,
> ...



Nein, tu ich nicht. Ich arbeite auch nicht seit Jahren beruflich mit Linux Servern, meine Zertifikate sind auch nur selbst gemalt, und das in dem Thread hier, das war auch ein anderer Bunkasan, der vor fast 10 Jahren bereits Xen mit selbstgebastelten Patches verschönert hat, um PCI passthrough und volle 3D Beschleunigung in einer Windows VM zu haben.

Xen und 3D

Und nur weil mir gerade langweilig war: Bildschirmfoto-zu-2019-05-26-06-43-48 — imgbb.com Nicht, dass ich jemanden wie dir was zu beweisen hätte. Aber vielleicht hältst du ja dann endlich deine vorlaute Klappe und behältst deinen geistigen Dünnnsch*ß für dich und hörst auf, andere Forenteilnehmer herabzuwürdigen und zu beleidigen.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (26. Mai 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Nicht, dass ich jemanden wie dir was zu Beweisen hätte. Aber vielleicht hältst du ja dann endlich deine vorlaute Klappe und behältst deinen geistigen Dünnnsch*ß für dich und hörst auf, andere Forenteilnehmer herabzuwürdigen und zu beleidigen.



In diesem Thread wurde genug Erklärt und er hat es nicht verstanden. Was ist das beste Linux ??. 
Es gibt genug Forenteilnehmer die Linux nutzen aber diese halten sich bei solch ein Verhalten konstant zurück. 

Hab das gestern gefunden und Arch in der VM installiert. Somit ist die Installation für Beginner einfach gehalten.

Zen Installer download | SourceForge.net
YouTube

Der Laptop von TE wird sich freuen


----------



## Bunkasan (26. Mai 2019)

Danke, dieses Meisterwek an Ignoranz ist mir bekannt. Ich hab auch kein Problem damit, dass er sich in eigenen Threads zum Vollhorst macht, und beteilige mich daran auch nicht mehr. Aber wenn er Threads von Hilfesuchenden kapert, nur entfernt an Deutsch erinnernde Ergüße absondert, abstrusen Unsinn verbreitet, und behauptet, hier würde keienr Ahnung haben außer ihm, platzt mir ab und zu die Hutschnur.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (26. Mai 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Danke, dieses Meisterwek an Ignoranz ist mir bekannt. Ich hab auch kein Problem damit, dass er sich in eigenen Threads zum Vollhorst macht, und beteilige mich daran auch nicht mehr. Aber wenn er Threads von Hilfesuchenden kapert, nur entfernt an Deutsch erinnernde Ergüße absondert, abstrusen Unsinn verbreitet, und behauptet, hier würde keienr Ahnung haben außer ihm, platzt mir ab und zu die Hutschnur.



Deswegen Beiträge melden und nicht auf dieses ahnungslose, unterschwellige, abwertende Verhalten eingehen.


----------



## colormix (26. Mai 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Nein, tu ich nicht. Ich arbeite auch nicht seit Jahren beruflich mit Linux Servern, meine Zertifikate sind auch nur selbst gemalt



Ein Linux Server ist ja auch etwas anderes als ein Desktop PC oder Notebook,
dein Beitrag ist ein Meister Werk .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (26. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ein Linux Server ist ja auch etwas anderes als ein Desktop PC oder Notebook



1. Graphical User Interface
2. Applications
3. Installation

Das ist der einzige Unterschied ... Man kann genauso ein Dektop PC, Notebook oder Raspberry PI als Server nutzen.
Hier zeigt sich mal wieder das DU keine Ahnung hast.



colormix schrieb:


> dein Beitrag ist ein Meister Werk .



Deine Beiträge gegenüber Forumteilnehmer sind Abwertend, Beleidigend und ohne jeglichen Inhalt.


----------



## colormix (26. Mai 2019)

IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> 1. Graphical User Interface
> 2. Applications
> 3. Installation
> 
> ...



Das Theater macht ihr doch und nicht ich ,
ich  habe eine sparsame Linux Version genannt die ich selber auch benutzte seit Dezember 2018  auf einem 8.5 Jahre alten Desktop PC  und das ganze ist sehr schnell  auch das booten  und das mit dem HDD Cache denn man einschalten sollte das bei Linux immer deaktiviert ist ,
Linux ist immer langsamer wenn der HDD Cache auf Aus steht .


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (26. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das Theater macht ihr doch und nicht ich


Das Theater erschaffst Du selber durch deine fachliche Unwissenheit, beleidigst Forenteilnehmer und schaffst es nicht Dinge umzusetzen, die Dir auf dem Einfachsten weg erklärt wurden.



colormix schrieb:


> ich  habe eine sparsame Linux Version genannt die ich selber auch benutzte seit Dezember 2018  auf einem 8.5 Jahre alten Desktop PC



Keiner Schreibt einem vor welche Linux Distro man verwenden soll. Und die sparsamste Distro währe Vanilla Arch. Dafür gibt es für Einsteiger Arch mit Zen Installer.



colormix schrieb:


> HDD Cache denn man einschalten sollte das bei Linux immer deaktiviert ist. Linux ist immer langsamer wenn der HDD Cache auf Aus steht



Wenn man eine SSD mit +250G Speicher und  +4GB Ram man hat muss man es nicht einschalten.

Der TE hat eine Linux Distro gesucht und KDE ist nicht dafür geeignet. Da hat man schon gesehen das Du durch dein Fachwissen keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Bunkasan (26. Mai 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Ein Linux Server ist ja auch etwas anderes als ein Desktop PC oder Notebook,
> dein Beitrag ist ein Meister Werk .



Der Screenshot ist von meinem Notebook. Das ist KEIN Server, das ist ein NOTEBOOK. Bei dem Gedanken, dass das was du von dir gibst, in deinem Kopf vielleicht tatsächlich Sinn ergibt, läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Mai 2019)

Bunkasan schrieb:


> Der Screenshot ist von meinem Notebook. Das ist KEIN Server, das ist ein NOTEBOOK.



gleich behauptest du auch noch Server wären ebenfalls nur Computer auf denen ein OS läuft


----------

